# Can a cockapoo be antisocial?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Of course that is based on being raised in a good home and given all the socialization opportunities and no bad experiences, have you met or do you know of cockapoos who don't like people or other friendly dogs? I suppose any thing is possible, but I would think that Lexi and Beemer would be as friendly and loving provided that they were treated well and socialized well mostly because their temperament was that way from the moment I got them. It could be that I'm biased because these two are just the most awesomest of dogs, but based on what I hear everyone's poos are really amazing (barring their moments of craziness).


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They definitely have the potential to be antisocial but if an owner does all of what you mentioned with socialisation etc and if there have been no instances of being attacked and so building fears and reactions there SHOULD be no problems, however sometimes if someone breeds from dogs that are not of sound temperament then there is every chance any snappiness or fearfulness is actually passed down from parents to puppies.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola can be a bit unsure of herself sometimes.. She didn't have a good start. She's a happy, kind, gentle dog who is so cuddly and loving but with men, initially we've noticed her tail between her legs and she barks until she susses them out. She settles very quickly though.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie doesn't seem to like other dogs too much. We are not sure why as he has been that way since the day we got him. (well, since the first time we've seen him see other dogs, about 5 days after we got him.)

We hypothesize that it was because when he was a puppy in the breeders house, they had a 6 month old poo there (as well as a 6 yr old poo that is just the sweetest). But the 6 month old might have harassed him, at least that's what we think. It really is strange. He only has played with 2 dogs at our puppy classes in the 6 or 7 weeks we have been going.

We are doing everything we can to make him better. He can deal with them around, once he figures it all out, but doesn't need to interact with them at all. He LOVES people though.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He maybe just needs more doggy socialisation..


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

So called "Status Breeds" are often stigmatised and the dogs thought of as aggressive, but as we know, this is largely due to the owners. Breeding also has a part to play, and an dog with aggressive, strong-willed genes may be seen as a positive by some and bred because of these traits.

I'm sure that the reverse applies for the vast majority of cockapoos. They are owned by friendly, caring, slightly crazy, people (in general) who wish to have a bundle of fluff to cuddle. I'm sure that cockapoo breeders look for completely different traits in their breeding dogs.

That said there are always exceptions to every rule and I'm sure that there must be some cockapoos who prove to be anti-social despite all of the right training.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> He maybe just needs more doggy socialisation..


We're doing everything we can, and I think it's a good amount. Although, I wish we had more off leash opportunities, but because we live in an apartment it isn't easy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess any dog can be anti social depending on how it is socialized. We socialized Molly as soon as we got her plus the breeder had her with the family so she was around kids etc...

Now she loves everyone and all dogs. She has never backed away from anyone who comes near her. Sometimes I think she is too social Someone could easily steal her and I don't think she would care


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> We're doing everything we can, and I think it's a good amount. Although, I wish we had more off leash opportunities, but because we live in an apartment it isn't easy.


So I have been careful of what I do when they get freaked out by a noise or encounter situations they don't like. And barring a dangerous situation, I try to reward the an Jett as little as possible, particularly around other dogs as I think that would add to the possibility of escalating. I've noticed other dogs get more aggressive toward them the more anxious they are (different than submissive). So on those occasions I comfort them with words and some petting but try not to pick them up or hide. Not always easy to do, but I figure in the long run an anxious dog just brings on bigger problems.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is great with women but a little reticent with men, however if they ignore him he quickly becomes his friendly self, he just needs time to suss them out. Infact he is like that for any new situation. Give him the time to process it and then he is fine, infact I love the way he sits and works it out you can see all the wheels turning.


----------

